# Are you a collector, a player or both?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I tend to be a fairly pragmatic person when it comes to my instruments. I consider them tools, important tools, but tools nonetheless.

I know many guitarists end up with quite a few guitars, mostly because they can't resist, as opposed to really needing or using them.

Where do you fit? There's no right or wrong answer. Different strokes et cetera.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Player _and_ collector. Personally, I see no need to be either/or; I'm glad to be both. As much as my rational side sees them as tools, the creative side of me dotes on them as artistic objects.

That noted, I wouldn't buy a guitar that I wouldn't intend to play. If it happens that I discover I'm not playing a guitar I originally thought I'd play forever, I get rid of it. Sell it or trade it for something else.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I need several guitars to teach, perform, and for occassional recording sessions, never mind those extras for variety. Do I have enough? No. I collect what I need, plus a backup or two.

I know a player who gets many folk and "world music" recording dates here and abroad, and for these he needs all kinds of stringed instruments from around the world...hundreds of varieties of instruments. He needs them all, keeps them all in case they're needed in the future. It's cool and I'm envious. 

So many guitars, so little time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I have two I gig with the most, but I have others that have grown on me. I have went through a few guitars but unless I get attached to it they usually move on. Presently I have 8 that have grown on me...  Guitars are tools to the player, but some inspire the player to play.. Certain sound come from certain guitars so depending on what styles you are into can dictate the tools needed. Always nice having a few spares and variety.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i have about a dozen instruments that get played regularly and were bought for playing. i have about another dozen that i bought for playing, but are now played out and need a lot of work. for most of my adult life i didnt have the time or energy to do refrets or repairs to seriously damaged stuff, so id throw it in a case and replace it with a new one.
i also have several things that i only bought because it was cool and a good deal. 
if i fix up my old stuff ill have maybe 40 playable instruments. thats kinda overkill for a guy who hasnt gigged in over 10 years. 
i am attracted to stringed instruments, and if i find something i like, and ive got the money, i dont mess around. i also have a stubborn inability to part with them, even when they are little more than firewood.
so i guess you could call me a player and a collector.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't collect, I buy as many as I need. Each guitar is in a different tuning and I'll probably double up on the tunings I use more often in the future. They're meant to be played, smashed, shot at, dinged, burned and spilled on. No point buyin' a guitar to look at IMO... a picture is just as good and a fraction of the price!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I've got 7 guitars and at least 3 more to come. Will it ever end? I hope not. I enjoy playing different guitars. They each inspire me to play and write different types of music. I generally bring a different guitar each week to practice, but I have two that are my go to guitars for gigs. The guitars are definitely tools, but they are also pieces of art to me.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I have 54 currently, but dont keep things I dont play. I have the old Fogarty system going of switching every 5 minutes............


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Interesting responses everybody.

I think for me, guitar acquisition has taken a back seat to general equipment acquisition. I own a PA and if you think guitar rigs are money pits, try keeping a PA up to snuff. It's limitless and it's NEVER over.

That may have tempered my guitar lust to some extent. Still if it doesn't get used regularly at gigs, it gets flipped for something the does.


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

Accept... 54 is your age or the number of guitars you own ????


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

If my Seagull acoustic was in this picture that would be everything I have (and everything I need). Maybe I will get a bass amp down the line, but for now I just record bass and never play it live. And it records phenomenal from the Z.

The Strat for when I need a variety of tones and don't necessarily want to dominate the mix.
The SG for when i need to fill a lot of space and/or I need to be powerful and agressive
The Gretsch for reggae, rockabilly, and when I need a semi-hollow vibe or just something much different from the other 2. Tools for a tool.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have 4 Electric, 1 Acoustic and 1 Bass Guitar. All of which I use now and then. I normally use just one guitar all the time. I didn't even bring a backup guitar during gigs until recently. But at home they all get used. I have a Tele that I had for years and that one is probably the least I've used since I switched to the Soapbar SE.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I currently have 3 electrics (Koll Tele, Heatley Tradition, and CS Strat) and two acoustics (early 90's Gibson Starburst and a 70's Ibanez Concord).

I certainly don't consider myself a collector, but could probably get by with one less electric. I play all of them at home, but the Koll gets about 90% of the duty at rehearsals and occasional gigs.

Like many folks, I'll usually sell something if I want to acquire something different.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

My playing is so poor I called myself a collector! LOL


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not sure I can answer any of the 3 choices.
I see myself as a guitar player, I'm not really a collector, I just happen to own a few. But they're more than mere tools.

If I was a collector I'd have made some different choices.
If I buy another guitar it will be something different than what I have--possibly a resonator or semisolid body.

I play them all, at least a little bit.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm a player and own 5 guitars, most of which are dust collectors. I've never been a gear freak by any stretch of the imagination. I owned only one electric guitar between 1971 and 1999 which I played everyday. I'm breakin' in another one now!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i would never have thought of myself as a collector. for most of my life, owning more than one guitar at a time was out of the question.

now, i am up to eleven guitars, and planning on buying many, many more.

that said, i buy each one for the purpose of playing it, not to have it sitting in its case collecting equity. i have no use for that. i blew my chance at being a world famous collector when i sold a mint, sunburst circa 1960 les paul with paf pickups for $250.

:frown:

-dh


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I guess I'm considered a collector.....still battling to make sense of the bass...probably should sign up for lessons...really a time committment...so far have 3 inexpensive bass..a GK no name fender looking P...an Ibenez elcheapo J....a hohner beatle bass..a MIJ strat..a MIO Squire fat tele...a MIC Eppi LP...an acquired BC rich homemade fenderey looking thing...and soon to have a yammy 3 pickup fender style.....and a half a dozen accoustics ...the accoustics come and go...often loaned out..sometimes they come back.....3 are family....a yammy, a stella and an old archtop...oh ya and my pieced together banjo thing (it actually sounds good to my tin ear )
I have this stacked 6 guitar rack and another 3 quitar rack.....a couple on the wall....it just blows me away to have them set up and admire them as "art"...its refreshing and stress relieving..
cheers
RIFF

ps...no more guitar GAS for 2007....(starts counting days "til 2008)...going to focus on my POS drum kit for future gigs.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I only buy guitars to play them, but it seems I'm hard pressed to ever sell one. As the vintage market seems to move up, my old guitars seem to be worth more money. None, however, are worth any serious $.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have 3 electrics and one acoustic that I play. I also have my first electric and my first acoustic - neither is really playable but I keep them for sentimental reasons. 

Typically, I will cycle through and replace the electrics every 5 years or so just to have something different. Amps and pedals are constantly coming and going. I try to keep to a self-enforced rule that if something comes in then something must go out.

According to my girlfriend, an item gets sold within six weeks of me announcing that I am going to keep it forever :smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

skydigger said:


> My playing is so poor I called myself a collector! LOL


That makes two of us...:food-smiley-004:

Dave


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Player i guess. I've always thought that every instrument had something to offer, its just waiting for the right person to bring it out. They call from a distance, even - Peter, come play me. Love me, cherish me. Trouble is, I'm on to something else so quickly. Would love to have them all if I could. Plus its so much fun trading, buying and selling and I always learn something. Gives me something to look forward to and I've met lots of good folks. I play live mostly, so if I don't bond with an instrument in that context, it never stays long anyway. So a little of everything I suppose!

Peter


----------



## raging_lemon (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm a player, but then again I only own 1 guitar. But in the end I would say that I would only buy a guitar if I intended to play it. Instruments are meant to be played not stored in a vault in my opinion.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Paul said:


> What will happen if you give her an engagement ring??????


You could ask either of my ex-wives (sure didn't make any money on those transactions)


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I just play. I've owned maybe 5 or 6 guitars in my life. Right now I only have my Jag, 3 pedals and my amp. I like a basic setup


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Let's see...

6 amps
6 guitars
0 talent

I'd have to say collector then!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Let's see...
> 
> 6 amps
> 6 guitars
> ...


Well I hope my poll didn't come off THAT snooty. Being a "player" in the context of this thread doesn't mean or imply that a "player" is a better player than a "collector". It's just a thought on the nature of guitarists in terms of GAS.

I'd wager that the 0 talent is an underestimation.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Well I hope my poll didn't come off THAT snooty. Being a "player" in the context of this thread doesn't mean or imply that a "player" is a better player than a "collector". It's just a thought on the nature of guitarists in terms of GAS.


Sorry - I certainly didn't mean to imply that! Just being self-deprecating (as usual!). Forgot to throw a smiley in there!


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I flip guitars for a profit every chance I get.

Guess that makes me a broker.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a couple of ok guitars that I play a lot, and a couple of crap guitars that rot in the closet.

If I had more money to devote to it, I'd likely shift everything down the rankings a bit - current ok guitars would become the ones that rot in the closet, and the current closet rotters would be let go.

So, I'm certainly not a collector. I'm not sure where I fit in.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

If I had the cash i would probably collect guitars and other gear as well just for the fun of it however since I dont have money to burn Im basically left with one electric,2 acoustics and hopefully will own a bass soon.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> I have 54 currently, but dont keep things I dont play. I have the old Fogarty system going of switching every 5 minutes............


54?!? Wow. Which one are you Long or McQuade?

I imagine your living room must look a bit like this


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

7 guitars
4 amps
bucket-full of pedals

I play them all as often as I can. Have to find a balance between tinkering with my gear and playing. If I could only put together all of the little pieces of this and that I can play, I'd be awesome. Someday it'll all come together. Until then...sdsre


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

It's a shame the collectors push up the prices so the players can't really afford the tools to play.
I have one classical guitar, one silent practice guitar (a soloette), and a 335. Suits me fine.
I need to work on the amp front a bit though.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Collector + Player ~!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Funny thing is this.....while I played professionally, (and could have used a number of different guitars and amps because I was a gig whore. Playing as many styles and with as many bands as possible...) I had two guitars. That was till I was 29 years old. Then I got a job....still played almost every weekend for years and years....but had way more guitars than I could ever hope to play. I had everything from 50's blackguard Teles, to 50's Les Paul's, to custom colour 60's Strats, to cheap Korean products, and lots of home made (parts) guitars to prototype PRSi and everything in between. Actually got them into one room back about 7-8 years ago and was appalled. So I went from more than 80 guitars down to 11. From 30+ amps down to 4.

Although I own quite a few guitars and amps now. I have never considered myself a "collector" by definition. I personally know some serious and not so serious collectors and I do not purchase by their guidelines at all.
Collectors generally are looking for the cleanest, most pristene, most flamely, rarest examples of whatever they buy. They are not too concerned with playability and tone. Not saying they are oblivious to what sounds good and what sounds mediocre, just saying that the sound of a particular instrument may not be at the top of the list for their reasoning to purchase a guitar or amp. That is all okay in my books. Every guitar and amp needs a home. :smile:

I scratch my head at what passes for collector quality guitars now. It used to be that old guitars, were simply better than the new guitars of the 70's. (I am generalizing here of course) I could see why 50's and 60's Strats, Tele's, 335's, LP's, etc. etc. commanded higher prices than their new counterparts. Now however, I see 70's Fenders and Gibson's going for (what I consider) to be crazy prices. Hey, if it was a POS when it was new in the 70's......it ain't any better now......just older.

I now buy what I want to own knowing it will be for a small amount of time. I have been through literally hundreds of guitars and realize that I keep a small group (maybe 7-8??) of what I consider to be my "untouchables" These are guitars that sound and play GREAT !!!!! Some are vintage, some are new, but all are still tools for me. So if a pot needs replacing or a refret or a ding gets into them ....I don't care. They are maybe not the best, but they are my "go to" guitars. And I LOVE them.
Then there are about another 20+ guitars that I am the current adopted parent for. Those keep rotating in and out of the current inventory. Some are instruments that I think I will use in my band(s), like baritone and specialty guitars. Some are guitars I just want to check out for a while. 
Got to keep it fun though. It's what makes life interesting.

cheers
Pete


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

11 guitars
1 bass
7 amps
a few pedals 
recording gear


I'm primarily a player but I love gear.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

6 Electrics:
Gibson LP Stuido
Ibanez RG1527
Squier Tele VM
1973 Pan
Custom Strat
Squier Bullet
3 Acoustics:
Gretsch Americana
Epiphone 12-string
Almansa Classical
1 Bass:
El Degas P-Bass
2 Amps:
Epiphone Valve Jr
Line 6 Spider 2 :zzz:


Not once have I thought myself to be a collector rather than a player.


----------



## Daeveed (Apr 21, 2006)

I own 3 electrics, 1 classical, 3 amps, and around 8 pedals.

They all have a place and a time to be played.
*
Guitars:*
_LP Studio_: This is the newest, and I bought it to replace an Ibanez Artcore which I wasn't satisfied with (for gigging)

_Ibanez TM71:_ This was the first electric I bought in Canada, not great, but it is a workhorse. It is now my backup guitar on gigs.

_ElDegas SG copy_: This one was my girlfriend's dad, so I acquired it by ossmosis. I put new pickups, and it is played at home, when i need to record some song ideas.

_Classical_: This was my first guitar (I brought it with me from Chile), and it was a gift from my dad. It's an Epiphone. I play it in the house, and I use it mostly for writing songs.


*Amps:*
_Fender 69' Bandmaster Reverb:_ This one is for gigging and rehearsing with my main band. I love it.

_Fender Pro Jr_: This one I take it to jams with other bands I play with.

_Kustom Arrow 16_: It was a gift form my GF, and I use it when I teach guitar lessons, or to play at home (it has a headphone out).


*Pedals:*
I have about 8, and all of them are in my pedalboard and being used.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I tend to not sell stuff ever, but I play the living shit out of it. It's a tool.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

6 electric
5 acoustic
1 bass
2 amps (and a micro-marshall)
1 keyboard
1 accordion

Ranging from Gibson to garbage find.
I try to rotate them maybe once a month. 
Someday I'd like to downsize and have
just a coupla' good quality players. Mine
are all players. Which is fine cause I prefer
the (natural) relic look.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

None of the choices really fits me...I am just a singer who loves guitars and instruments. 

I have 24 electric guitars, 4 acoustic guitars, 1 classical guitar, 2 basses, 4 amps, 1 bass amp, a drum kit, a djembe...etc.
I have a guitar that needs to be assembled and a small herd of pickups that need to find places to be installed. 

I think there are about 8 guitars that I sold or traded...I'd like to get down to about 10 guitars but it is too difficult.


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

Player only. Cosmetics play second fiddle to playability and tone.


----------



## Kestral (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm a minimalist so generally I like to own as few things as possible, and that includes my guitar rig.

I've been selling some gear and pedals lately that are collectible and valuable:
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZelement1973

I had them for quite awhile and finally realized that although I love them, if I'm not using them all the time, rather then let them sit and look pretty I'd pass them on to someone who will make good use of them.

Used to have three guitars (two electrics, one acoustic) but recently sold an electric so I have one electric and one acoustic, that's all I "need".

I'd rather own a few things I know intimately and love and use a lot than a bunch of things that look cool and are collectible but I never get around or am afraid to use them.

Sometimes however the two collide. For example, my 1956 Gibson acoustic is "collectible", but I bought it because I felt it was an amazing acoustic guitar, if tomorrow Gibson reissued one just as great sounding at half the price, I'd sell it and buy the reissue.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I may have answered this, but I can't afford to collect. I need tools. Maybe a variety of tools, but tools never the less.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I look at my guitars as tools, but I do get attached to really good ones. I've owned about 8 electrics since I bought my SG, but it's the one that I've kept because it just feels right. My Exit 22 is still here because it's a totally solid, great sounding backup guitar. I have a hard time keeping a guitar around when it's not being played.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd have a massive collection if I'd never sold so many in the past, though it would still be a player's collection, not a collector's collection. Most of my current guitars (and other instruments) have an individual purpose, though I've been considering making several of them more versatile by changing pickups and electronics.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## unison thrush (Nov 17, 2007)

There are a couple guitars that aren't going anywhere, but do get played occasionally. The other guitars are all serve their own purpose and all get played. Isn't that what guitars are meant for?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Out the door*

Its like kids they don't work, they can find themselfs somewhere else to live, okay not really but I don't like to collect if they don't work for me anymore out the door they go, only have room for so many and once you fill up closets and they sit in their cases for more time then you can remember there are folks out there that will give them the play time they deserve to have, especially the acoustics and the wife is happy that I am now down to one closet full of cases.Ship


----------



## Nickelo (Apr 9, 2007)

I suppose I am a collector and, at the same time, not a collector. I'm always after guitars that I've always wanted, for whatever reason. Luckily, there aren't too many. That is a bit different than GASing for me. So I'm always looking to scratch one of my guitars off of my list. All of them that I pick up are played regularly as that's what they're for.

Unfortunately, there will always be those guitars, mainly GAS-caused, that I'll want, but I always put these on a different level then my "collectors."


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm very emotionally attached to my gear, but I'm definitely not a collector, I play the crap outta my stuff. I do love buying and trying out new gear though so I guess I'm a bit of both.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

noobcake said:


> I'm very emotionally attached to my gear, but I'm definitely not a collector, I play the crap outta my stuff. I do love buying and trying out new gear though so I guess I'm a bit of both.


I get the emotional attachment thing big time. The guitars I bond with become a fatal attraction. Those I don't bond with are dispensable. Some, like Telecasters, are hopeless cases, I never met one I didn't like.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Haha I know what you mean Mooh. I for one CANNOT bond with any Floyd equipped guitars, they might be great fun for playing, but when it comes down to setting them up or changing strings, I absolute despise them. This is worsened by the fact that I have super-acidic sweat and have to change strings every second week.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess I must be so used to setting up and maintaining Floyds that I don't give it a second thought. Frankly it takes me about fifteen minutes to do a complete string change on a Floyd, ready to walk on stage.

I suppose it's about five minutes shorter on a Tele or other non locking guitar.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Well 15 mins is a lot of time to change strings IMO, on my washburn with locking tuners it takes me about 5-7 minutes including string stretching.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

A player here... But If I had the money I'm pretty sure I'd collect quite a few more...


----------

